# Pools: Trichlor shortage



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

I just learned that my preferred supplier of trichlor tablets won't be able to replenish their stock until 2022 due to shortages in the industry. Thought you guys would like to know if you weren't already aware.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

look to swapping to calcium hypochlorite if you can't find the trichlor later in the year.

Obvious to many, but you'll need more than that as an additional change, as it's very dangerous to add one to the other, but you can make the switch properly if need be, especially as your supply is gone and you ween the change.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

Yeah, I figure I'll stretch my supply of trichlor by supplementing regularly with sodium hypochlorite. I figure the ~35 pounds of trichlor I've got on hand can get me through this year. Just wanted to let others know so they can stock up if they want to.


----------

